# Let there be Motos!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The annual classic bike festival was on this weekend.....so I went for a spin first. Just to look like I'd crossed continents to get there.




























Even a bit of dust to add to the evidence that I'm really a hardcore rugged individualist....weather permitting.










Then off to the Moto Festival.....so here's some shots......don't ask me what the hell some of this stuff is.































































































































Classic stuff......the Spaniards really love their bikes! And.....they were all _ridden_ there!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Where was it held? So sad that so much that is good about Spain does not get promoted well. It's DEFINITELY one area where they could improve.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

In Huescar Steve.....regular thing every year!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, if you gate dates etc for next year please let us know 

Also this week the Pro Padel Tour is in Granada - I found out about that an hour ago! 
Sad!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Annual event also in Colombres, Asturias


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Date, venue in Asturias too please. 

This is precisely why Jojo and I have discussed with Bob a "What's On" section. 
¡Vamos a ver!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Excellent piccies XT. Some crackin' bikes there:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Only got your message later on Doggy.....try and stay sober one weekend and we'll meet up on the bikes.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Only got your message later on Doggy.....try and stay sober one weekend and we'll meet up on the bikes.


Aye, nae bother marra.

Hmmm, staying sober on a weekend......... it's an interesting concept........




Doggy


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> The annual classic bike festival was on this weekend.....so I went for a spin first. Just to look like I'd crossed continents to get there.
> 
> Classic stuff......the Spaniards really love their bikes! And.....they were all _ridden_ there!


Fantastic pictures of the scenary XT, you really do off-road that 600 don't you.

As for the clasis bikes, just looking at those front drum breaks gives me the shakes

I haven't seen some bikes on there since I was knee high to a saltamontes. Montesa, Bultaco, Derbi, Ossa - even the old BMW's that the Guardia Civil used to pair up with. Brings back memories of thousands Seat 600's, 124's, Renaults and Citroen's... and nothing else on Spanish roads. Back in the day when Simon Templar and Jason King used to shoot on Spanish locations.

You're located a bit in the middle of the Jerez GP and the Bol'Dor route for the big events aren't you?

Thanks for sharing.

Xose


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

dont think it was a "Classic" moto get together ... but there were hundreds in Estepona on Sunday .... all parading along the main avenida with police escorts and camera crews ....... lots of engine revving and wheelies etc ..... we are front line on the main coast road through Estepona so from our terrace had a perfect view .... the sound was amazing and it was a great sight even for a non-bike fan like myself ....... :clap2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> dont think it was a "Classic" moto get together ... but there were hundreds in Estepona on Sunday .... all parading along the main avenida with police escorts and camera crews ....... lots of engine revving and wheelies etc ..... we are front line on the main coast road through Estepona so from our terrace had a perfect view .... the sound was amazing and it was a great sight even for a non-bike fan like myself ....... :clap2:


You've never done any riding Sue?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You've never done any riding Sue?


lol ..... of course I have xtreme - always making sure I took the relevant safety precautions obviously!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You've never done any riding Sue?


Ive just realised this may in fact be a serious question! (although I doubt it they rarely are from you!!)

But just in case it was  .... yes a long time ago in my late teens I rode pillion a couple of times on a potential boyfriends moto ..... I liked the speed and the noise but decided bikes were not for me cos the helmets ruin your hair !!!!! :car: so I choose cars instead ..


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> helmets ruin your hair !!!!!


Yes....I'm sure they do Sue! 

But back to the subject in hand.....Jo's well up for riding you know.

She likes nothing better than climbing on top of some huge throbbing beast (preferably American) and riding it vigorously.

Personally I think she'd be more satisfied with a Jap between her legs! They'll definitely last longer.

Suggestions have been made that Steve Hall is also predisposed to this sort of activity....but the jury's still out on that one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Yes....I'm sure they do Sue!
> 
> But back to the subject in hand.....Jo's well up for riding you know.
> 
> ...



yeah theres something very invigorating about cruising down the highway on the back of a heavy, rugged Harley (notice how I'm keeping this thread clean!:eyebrows. I dont think you'd get the same feeling from sitting on the back of [email protected]!!!


I'm sure steve likes a good ride !!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:
Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> yeah theres something very invigorating about cruising down the highway on the back of a heavy, rugged Harley (notice how I'm keeping this thread clean!:eyebrows. I dont think you'd get the same feeling from sitting on the back of [email protected]!!!
> 
> 
> I'm sure steve likes a good ride !!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> Jo xxx


lol Jojo ...... its awful isnt it! whenever Xtreme posts one of his "borderline" comments I usually think of something equally bad to say back to him ..... but then stop myself as we need to keep certain standards !!!!! - otherwise its the slippery slope to who knows where!

Maybe he should have is own X rated thread that those over a certain age and hardy disposition can access if they choose to !!!!!
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> lol Jojo ...... its awful isnt it! whenever Xtreme posts one of his "borderline" comments I usually think of something equally bad to say back to him ..... but then stop myself as we need to keep certain standards !!!!! - otherwise its the slippery slope to who knows where!
> 
> Maybe he should have is own X rated thread that those over a certain age and hardy disposition can access if they choose to !!!!!
> :wave::wave::wave:



I'm the same, the number of times I've written something and then thought... nah, I'll be arrested, its worse now cos I've gotta mod badge I have to be polite and well behaved.. well I try!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The double entrendres and inuendos are all in your mind ladies!

Everything I say you try to read some sort of subliminal meaning into it.

I'm an innocent victim here! Hounded and persecuted by all you middle aged Brit women!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> The double entrendres and inuendos are all in your mind ladies!
> 
> Everything I say you try to read some sort of subliminal meaning into it.
> 
> I'm an innocent victim here! Hounded and persecuted by all you middle aged Brit women!


I agree with everything you say Xtreme with the exception of me being MIDDLE AGED !!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> The double entrendres and inuendos are all in your mind ladies!
> 
> Everything I say you try to read some sort of subliminal meaning into it.
> 
> I'm an innocent victim here! Hounded and persecuted by all you middle aged Brit women!



MIDDLE AGED??????????????????????? MIDDLE AGED????????:boxing::boxing: 

I dont know what to say thats polite to that !!!!!!!!!

jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> MIDDLE AGED??????????????????????? MIDDLE AGED????????:boxing::boxing:
> 
> I dont know what to say thats polite to that !!!!!!!!!
> 
> jo


I find that far more offensive than anything else X has ever written! I may even have to consider boycotting his future posts ...... :behindsofa:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Face it ladies.....if any of us are past 40 we're middle aged!

Now don't all start lying about your ages.....I know the strokes you women get up to.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Face it ladies.....if any of us are past 40 we're middle aged!
> 
> Now don't all start lying about your ages.....I know the strokes you women get up to.


:boxing::boxing::boxing: :spider::focus::focus: I couldnt find a sulking icon!


Jo


----------

